# What am I?



## Buster (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey, y'all! What breed of goat is this, or if a mutt, what breed does he have in him?

Guy I bought him from doesn't know...












Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

hey buster!

the little ears make me think they are some kind of La Mancha mix.. especially the younger one on the right.  the older one doesnt seem to have the right face but definitely the ears.


happy goating!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 17, 2010)

It's a LaMancha cross. It has LaMancha "elf" ears (that style is not acceptable on bucks for registration, and is what you usually see with a crossbred LaMancha). The face looks Nubian though, LaManchas have a straight or dished face.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 17, 2010)

Definitely a LaMancha x Nubian....could be something else in there, but those 2 are definitely visible.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm gonna 2nd Roll....I'd call him a NuMancha.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jun 18, 2010)

I concur... definately some type of lamancha and nubian mix... definately some roman noses going on....could also call it a La Manchubian!!


----------



## rmbouillon (Jun 19, 2010)

looks LaMancha Nubian and the horns look like kikos.. nice looking except for the elf ears.. if it had the "proper" buck gopher ears it would be a very nice buck.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 19, 2010)

Gopher ears w/ a Roman nose wouldn't make him any better of a buck than he is w/ elf ears and a Roman nose.  

He's got great shoulders, a nice muscular frame, and looks to be standing on good legs.  Those little ear flaps don't mean near what all the rest does.

Since he's obviously a crossbred buck, 'breed character' is out the window, and that boy shows he's gotten some good genes.


----------

